
RFC 8799: Limited Domains and Internet Protocols - riffic
https://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc8799.txt
======
ucarion
More legible formats:

[https://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc8799.html](https://www.rfc-
editor.org/rfc/rfc8799.html)

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8799](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8799)

~~~
pwdisswordfish2
HTML is more "legible" than text.

Is this a widely-held opinion?

~~~
chabad360
I believe so (as long as there is no insane styling issues), aside for the
monospace font being somewhat annoying to read (compared to a serif), on
mobile devices one would need to zoom and scroll back and forth to read it
with a reasonable font size.

------
mceachen
ELI5 please?

~~~
unethical_ban
This time, I agree - this is very abstract, and reading the summary, intro and
some details, I don't know what concrete problem is being solved.

~~~
est31
It might be related to: [https://www.zdnet.com/article/ripe-opposes-chinas-
internet-p...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/ripe-opposes-chinas-internet-
protocols-upgrade-plan/)

~~~
MayeulC
Hahaha, that one could very well be adopted faster than IPv6 if that ever
happens. Apart from this, this shouldn't be a a laughing matter.

Such a feature could be used for filtering based on origin, protocol and
destination. Is that a good thing, or a bad thing? It depends on what is being
filtered and the reason.

The risk here is that mainstream protocols could appear with the assumption
that they won't be filtered across domains. Censorship-resistant protocols
should make sure they wouldn't be filtered across domains due to this (basing
them on https should be fine for the foreseeable future).

"Luckilly", company networks are sometimes worse than countries that censor
the net. With such prevalent censorship, developers are incentivized to
develop censorship-resistant protocols.

------
ExcavateGrandMa
It was fun to read... but though they can go in hell with their "remote
accesses"...

I meant fun as digging network by the CS side...

Sincerely am wondering what's the purpose of such document...

